# Is aggressive blocking out illegal?



## Brazilian (Jul 10, 2016)

When the shot goes up, can a player push back and walk backward into other players to make room for the rebound to fall in front of him? The player may want to push a defender behind him farther away from where the ball will land. Is this illegal contact? Or is this blocking out other players legal?


----------



## uvm4life20 (Nov 19, 2010)

It's legal and illegal. It all depends on what the referee wants to let you get away with. It has to be very seriously agressive to be called usually. The same time offensive players try to aggressively box the defender in too close to the basket which is again legal and illegal.


----------



## allan_373 (Nov 12, 2016)

When you use your body to push or box-out your opponents its legal,but when you use your hand to push your opponents its illegal.


----------

